# Tracing on a microchip number



## Flying-Filly (9 August 2010)

I recently purchased an amazing horse, but his owner had bought him from York market 6 years ago and doesn't know anything about his heritage.  

She later found he had a chip, and I've had the number read by my vet but am having no luck at all in tracing.  It starts with 056 which I've been told is from Belgium, but he's meant to be an IDxTB!!  

Does anyone have any advice or tips on how to trace a horse by the microchip number?

Thanks!


----------



## k9h (9 August 2010)

The only info a micro chip company will hold, is the owner's & the animals name (maybe breed if your lucky?) 
Though if you find the actual company that suplied the chip I very much doubt they will give you any details).


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (10 August 2010)

056 is the Belgian country code for a micro chip. You could try this website - http://www.pve.nl/pve?waxtrapp=szhtBsHsuOpbPREcBhBaBL&context=hfMsHsuOpbPREY. I know it is for Dutch horses but you never know....or you could contact them and see if there is a similar site for Belgian horses. 

You can have success this way. We have a 10 year old ISH horse on our yard that came from a bin-end dealer. We scanned him and found a chip. Using the website given we found out that he is a 14yold KWPN by Almox Prints with an illustrious SJ career behind him. We've supplied DNA evidence and are being issued with a duplicate passport. Now we just wonder at his history and how he got separated from his passport and previous success and ended up where he did. 

Good luck with your search.


----------



## magic104 (10 August 2010)

rubyredshoes said:



			We've supplied DNA evidence and are being issued with a duplicate passport. Now we just wonder at his history and how he got separated from his passport and previous success and ended up where he did. 

Good luck with your search.
		
Click to expand...

Some dealers did it deliberatley because they did not want new owners finding out the true history of their purchase.  For others it was a case of not keeping a check on their records & ensuring the paperwork was in order as most buyers weren't interested.


----------



## showing (11 July 2011)

i have a danish warmblood that is branded crown over wave and a three numbers under it ,he is micro chipped but  the passport that he has is not his original does anybody know any way of tracing him he was bought by previos owner in 2007 at york sale but he is believed to be 11


----------



## Violet (11 July 2011)

Why don't you email Dansk Varmblod with his number and microchip details?

http://varmblod.dk/GB/DANSK VARMBLOD.aspx


----------



## Lynz25 (11 July 2011)

When I got my ex-racer I wanted to know more about him.  I sent a letter to weatherbys and asked them to send a further letter onto the origional owner, which they did.  The origional owner sent me a letter back replying to all my q's.  Don't know if they can do the same with the origional register of yours


----------



## showing (12 July 2011)

will try that when emailed them before  i had only got his brand number and they needed more details so fingers crossed


----------



## magic104 (13 July 2011)

The mare I wanted to trace was m/chipped & branded so went straight to the KWPN & got all her details from them.  I was told that the 1st 3 digits give the country of origin, though in her case the were also the letters NLD.  I did have a list, but it's not to hand at the moment.  What was interesting is that the mare is graded & quiet well bred, so we think her papers were lost so they could loose 6yrs off her life.  Her new passport put her at 1996 when she was actually born May 1990.


----------



## magic104 (13 July 2011)

Austria 040
Belgium 056
France 278
Germany 276
Holland 528
Ireland 372
Italy 380
Portugal 620
Spain 724
Switz 756
UK 826

985 is a manuf code not a country code


----------



## showing (13 July 2011)

i have managed to trace the chip manufacturer and the chip wassold in sweden so probably the orginal chip so will try danish warmblood again


----------



## jaspejoo (14 July 2011)

You think this one is a puzzler....my ISH's microchip has four letters at the start and the number is split to two lines on the reader. Vet reckons she has never seen one like that! Beginning my trace of his identity bright and early friday morning!


----------



## showing (14 July 2011)

my chip has 4 letters at the begining and showed as 2 lines on the scanner  try emailing avid micro-chips as may be there chip they are most helpful


----------



## Glayva (14 July 2011)

i have a german horse and i wanted to sort his  microchip registration out.  I got the vet to double check the number was the same as that on the passport.

i emailed identichip and gave them the number.  They guy was really helpful.  He told me it was a foreign chip and wasnt registered on the UK database, but that was easy enough to sort out.

He also said that most of the foreign horses are chipped but the chip isnt registered to any database.  Its just put into them and thats it.  I wouldnt worry too much about it being some big cover up, its just what happens on the continent.


----------



## magic104 (14 July 2011)

Glayva said:



			i have a german horse and i wanted to sort his  microchip registration out.  I got the vet to double check the number was the same as that on the passport.

i emailed identichip and gave them the number.  They guy was really helpful.  He told me it was a foreign chip and wasnt registered on the UK database, but that was easy enough to sort out.

He also said that most of the foreign horses are chipped but the chip isnt registered to any database.  Its just put into them and thats it.  I wouldnt worry too much about it being some big cover up, its just what happens on the continent.
		
Click to expand...

So if thats the case how is it that the KWPN was able to send me the mares breeding & able to provide her a duplicate passport?  As this is not the only case I think it is not a case of "Its juspt into them and thats it"!


----------



## Glayva (15 July 2011)

maybe whoever bought her originally when she had her breeding passport, registered her chip with her passport to the society.  

I meant in terms of if they are chipped when they are dealers yards on the continent, they wont register it as the horse is being sold on so its pointless, but im sure they have to be chipped to come to the UK.   

My horse was bred in germany, sold as a 2 year old, then was bought by a dealer, sent to netherlands as a 3 year old and was chipped in netherlands. So its not like they chip them all as foals and register the chip with to the breed papers. They do just chip them and sell them, My boy is a very well bred Holsteiner who was sold for a fair bit of money so its not just the lower end of the market either.


----------



## sywell (15 July 2011)

My understanding is that in the Netherlands when they started issuing passports in 2000 all horses were chipped with a chip starting 528. If its Belgium ring the BWP  Rudi Ederkins 003216479980 email info@bwp.be


----------



## magic104 (16 July 2011)

sywell said:



			My understanding is that in the Netherlands when they started issuing passports in 2000 all horses were chipped with a chip starting 528.  QUOTE]

Exactly what they told me
		
Click to expand...


----------



## showing (17 July 2011)

havent heard anything from the danish warmblood society yet but he was supposed to be born 2000 have a name as owner/breeder  so hope they might come up with the goods


----------

